# Noix de jambon - smoked and dried



## atomicsmoke (Mar 27, 2017)

Trying this French recipe dry cured ham. Noix de jambon (translation: ham nut) is one of the small hams in the pig leg. Located under the top round, towards the knee.













IMG_20170325_090943.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 27, 2017






Heavily salted













IMG_20170325_093128.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 27, 2017






In the fridge for two days...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 27, 2017)

I am following a master at work.

Learning..


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 27, 2017)

I ate this in Savoie, France. Loved every bit of it. I thought I would try my hand. I am a bit concerned with the  amount of salt. The recipe says no soak (to refresh), not even rinse after salting. I followed the recipe against my instincts: no soak, but I rinsed it. We'll see.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 28, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am following a master at work.
> 
> Learning..


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 28, 2017)

A generous sprinkle of black pepper; left overnight in the fridge













IMG_20170328_161544.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 28, 2017






Then in the smoker....with beech,


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 16, 2017)

Time to pull this.












20170416_115018.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_115402.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks like it will be tasty! Nice smoke

Point!


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 16, 2017)

Was it too salty?


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks superb! The jambon I've eaten in France was always a little dryer and saltier than domestic. I'm curious to see what you think. Definitely worth a point!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 16, 2017)

Surprisingly no (wasn't too salty). Not to dry either.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice Atomic....    Did you by chance weigh the meat before and after to note the salt pick up..  ??     Just curious...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2017)

That's beautiful.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 17, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice Atomic....    Did you by chance weigh the meat before and after to note the salt pick up..  ??     Just curious...


I did weigh before and after but i am not sure how i can tell the salt pickup.

The weight loss over the 48h in salt was 12%.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 17, 2017)

Thats really nice. And now to clean up my pile of drool


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow! Is that just salted with no cure? Looks tasty to me!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Atomic....    Did you by chance weigh the meat before and after to note the salt pick up..  ??     Just curious...
> ...


I was thinking.....  weigh the meat.....  dredge in the salt and reweigh the meat type thing...

The method you used may only allow for a minimal yet effective amount of salt...    That would be cool..


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 17, 2017)

That turned out really well!


----------



## disco (Apr 19, 2017)

Points for something new! Thanks!

Disco


----------

